# Getting a work visa for American spouse as an EU citizen.



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to start a new thread, but I wasn't allowed to reply to something I saw on another forum here because I'm not an "active member" yet.

I was reading that citizens of the EU have an easier time getting their American spouse to the UK than a UK citizen has with their American spouse. Does that make sense? Do I as a non-UK citizen, but an EU citizen (Germany), have a different path to follow? I was thinking after I move to the UK, we would apply for my husband's spousal visa. I'm so lost lol.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> I'm sorry to start a new thread, but I wasn't allowed to reply to something I saw on another forum here because I'm not an "active member" yet.
> 
> I was reading that citizens of the EU have an easier time getting their American spouse to the UK than a UK citizen has with their American spouse. Does that make sense? Do I as a non-UK citizen, but an EU citizen (Germany), have a different path to follow? I was thinking after I move to the UK, we would apply for my husband's spousal visa. I'm so lost lol.


Yes you are right. You can bring your US husband under a simplified EU procedure called EEA Family Permit. You apply for it to the nearest British consulate and it should be issued fairly promptly and without charge. It gives your husband the right to enter UK and live for 6 months. Before expiry, he should apply for his resident permit valid 5 years to the Home Office (again issued free), which may take up to 6 months to come through.
EEA and Swiss nationals - visa application guide


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes you are right. You can bring your US husband under a simplified EU procedure called EEA Family Permit. You apply for it to the nearest British consulate and it should be issued fairly promptly and without charge. It gives your husband the right to enter UK and live for 6 months. Before expiry, he should apply for his resident permit valid 5 years to the Home Office (again issued free), which may take up to 6 months to come through.
> EEA and Swiss nationals - visa application guide


Thanks so much! I'm ecstatic about this, but it doesn't seem fair lol.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> Thanks so much! I'm ecstatic about this, but it doesn't seem fair lol.


Well, individual countries within EU want to retain full control of immigration from outside EU, and EU allow them to do so by not interfering with domestic law governing their own citizens bringing in family members. 

EU citizens have what is called community right of freedom to travel and to work anywhere in EU, and EU law supports them by having a simplified procedure for their non-EU family members, so that EU citizens' rights are not curtailed. But EU citizens can't be said to be exercising their community rights within their own country so the EU don't interfere in domestic legislation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nicoledanny said:


> I'm sorry to start a new thread, but I wasn't allowed to reply to something I saw on another forum here because I'm not an "active member" yet.
> 
> I was reading that citizens of the EU have an easier time getting their American spouse to the UK than a UK citizen has with their American spouse. Does that make sense? Do I as a non-UK citizen, but an EU citizen (Germany), have a different path to follow? I was thinking after I move to the UK, we would apply for my husband's spousal visa. I'm so lost lol.


That's precisely the case. EU law kicks in when it comes to an EU national bringing their non-EU spouse to a country - but the country always has precedence when dealing with their own citizens, and can hold them to much higher standards for issuing "spouse visas."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

